# Will Target go back to Pre-Pandemic closing times?



## Dream Baby (Jan 27, 2022)

In a couple of months it will be two years since my store closed at 11:00 PM.

IMHO a later closing time would cause even more people to quit.

You also got to figure that any minors in the store can only work until 9:00 or anyway.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd have to say eventually but probably not any time soon due to the staffing crisis.

My store was 8-10 M-S and 8-9 on Sundays.

For the first year or so of the pandemic we were 8-9 7 days a week.  And then went back to normal.

I have always thought 11 was super late even if the store is busy.  At my store we have a handful of people at best in during the last hour of opening and always have.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Jan 27, 2022)

Who knows? We were supposed to go back to 11pm Closing in the first week of August, but that didn't happen since everything got bad again in August, with the spike in COVID cases and the return of mandatory masking for us TMs. If it took 17 months for it to be planned to come back before getting shelved, I think that we might go back this summer, or if we reach a period like May-July 2021 where numbers were steadily dropping, everything (seemed) like it was gonna be okay, and normalcy was thought to be right around the corner.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 27, 2022)

st34 said:


> Who knows? We were supposed to go back to 11pm Closing in the first week of August, but that didn't happen since everything got bad again in August, with the spike in COVID cases and the return of mandatory masking for us TMs. If it took 17 months for it to be planned to come back before getting shelved, I think that we might go back this summer, or if we reach a period like May-July 2021 where numbers were steadily dropping, everything (seemed) like it was gonna be okay, and normalcy was thought to be right around the corner.


It's hard to say if it got shelved due to positive cases or because of staffing. You have to think it would be considered a safer environment to shop in later in the evening with less foot traffic.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 27, 2022)

Heck yeah, we’re going back lol.

That’s money sitting on the table when we close at 10!


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 28, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> It's hard to say if it got shelved due to positive cases or because of staffing. You have to think it would be considered a safer environment to shop in later in the evening with less foot traffic.


We just didn't have the staffing. Hell 10-12pm. I was running , tech , sporting goods, toys, seasonal in that order of priority


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 28, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I'd have to say eventually but probably not any time soon due to the staffing crisis.
> 
> My store was 8-10 M-S and 8-9 on Sundays.
> 
> ...


My store was 8 to 11 everyday except Sunday when we opened at 9.


----------

